# Front Nissan Badge



## Guest (Dec 27, 2002)

This morning while inspecting the mud, salt and road grime incasing my Altima I notice *GASP* that the black letters on the front badge are comng off- either the salt or the sand blasting already removed most of the 1st N and the A. Anyone check theirs lately-
I actually like the front badge so this is not a good thing...


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Oasis said:


> *This morning while inspecting the mud, salt and road grime incasing my Altima I notice *GASP* that the black letters on the front badge are comng off- either the salt or the sand blasting already removed most of the 1st N and the A. Anyone check theirs lately-
> I actually like the front badge so this is not a good thing... *


Now you can paint them whatever color you want. That used to happen with my old chevys all the time because paint doesn`t take to chrome. Get a small brush used by modelers and a small bottle of the modelers paint. You can use any color you want.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Oasis,

I have a new grill coming in that I don't think i'm going to be using a badge with. If this is the case, I'd be more than happy to send you my old one at no charge. Since it is Christmas, I would even pay the S/H for ya.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *Oasis,
> 
> I have a new grill coming in that I don't think i'm going to be using a badge with. If this is the case, I'd be more than happy to send you my old one at no charge. Since it is Christmas, I would even pay the S/H for ya.  *


Whoooo HOOOOO gifts! Thank you very much lemme know. Thank you very much that is sooo nice 

Jenn


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *Oasis,
> 
> I have a new grill coming in that I don't think i'm going to be using a badge with. If this is the case, I'd be more than happy to send you my old one at no charge. Since it is Christmas, I would even pay the S/H for ya.  *


Horn Dog!


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *Horn Dog! *


U right 
, What a smoothie. I am in awe...


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Oasis said:


> *This morning while inspecting the mud, salt and road grime incasing my Altima I notice *GASP* that the black letters on the front badge are comng off- either the salt or the sand blasting already removed most of the 1st N and the A. Anyone check theirs lately-
> I actually like the front badge so this is not a good thing... *



I got something you might like me to put on your grill


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Front Nissan Badge*



wild willy said:


> *I got something you might like me to put on your grill  *


Now who`s the Horn Dog? hahahaa


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *Horn Dog! *


Is chivalry that dead???


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *Is chivalry that dead??? *


No it is not....nor is your Generous Johnson....  

I bet you would not offer me or the Rat a free hamburger And the Rat is cute as a button, an old button....none the less....but a cute one


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I beg your pardon. I'm an equal opportunity post whore and forum caretaker. Do you need a hamburger? If I send mine to Oasis, I'd be more than happy to send you some McDonald's gift certificates. And as for Rat being cute as a button....

You guys hurt my feelings. Trying to take care of a fellow member in need....and this is what I get.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *I beg your pardon. I'm an equal opportunity post whore and forum caretaker. Do you need a hamburger? If I send mine to Oasis, I'd be more than happy to send you some McDonald's gift certificates. And as for Rat being cute as a button....
> 
> You guys hurt my feelings. Trying to take care of a fellow member in need....and this is what I get. *



LOL  Yeah we're all trying to take care of her.... You know I'm kidding Jen....I belong to lizzy..we have more in common...Kids and All


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *LOL  Yeah we're all trying to take care of her.... You know I'm kidding Jen....I belong to lizzy..we have more in common...Kids and All   *


lol Thanks... I think.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Oasis said:


> *This morning while inspecting the mud, salt and road grime incasing my Altima I notice *GASP* that the black letters on the front badge are comng off- either the salt or the sand blasting already removed most of the 1st N and the A. Anyone check theirs lately-
> I actually like the front badge so this is not a good thing... *


My front emblem is as good as new. Safely tucked away
with my oe grill sitting in my closet!


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Front Nissan Badge*



ALTYHOLIC said:


> *My front emblem is as good as new. Safely tucked away
> with my oe grill sitting in my closet!  *


Alex your Ride looks nice and clean, it really does but I can`t remember what you did with the Active Tuning Grill? Did you put the hamburger or Nismo in the center? The pic only shows your Ride from the back.


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Front Nissan Badge*



Ratwayne said:


> *Alex your Ride looks nice and clean, it really does but I can`t remember what you did with the Active Tuning Grill? Did you put the hamburger or Nismo in the center? The pic only shows your Ride from the back. *



No hamburger emblem........... Speaking of hamburger, I'm hungry...........


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Hey, how did you...oh, I remember...

Man, that white Alty is one bad lookin'
chik magnet, road rocket, baby makin'
machine...


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Hey, how did you...oh, I remember...
> 
> Man, that white Alty is one bad lookin'
> chik magnet, road rocket, baby makin'
> machine...   *


You guys are freakin me out there Mr. Vice. I like the clean grill, now I`m thinking about hamburgers..hm hmm mmm ..........pork chops


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *You guys are freakin me out there Mr. Vice. I like the clean grill, now I`m thinking about hamburgers..hm hmm mmm ..........pork chops *


I want a steak on my grill.  I can see it now, a nice little T-Bone right in the middle....


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *I want a nice little Bone right in the middle.... *



Lizzy Dirty talk..I have trouble with that quote function


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *Lizzy Dirty talk..I have trouble with that quote function *


 Did I say that? And here I've been tryin to behave.....


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Rat can help you with a little one


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *Rat can help you with a little one *


 You shouldn't be talkin about a "member" like that.....


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *Rat can help you with a little one *


R U passing on this one Willy? Is this your quote;

Impotence: Nature`s way of saying "No hard Feelings"


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

> _
> 
> Impotence: Nature`s way of saying "No hard Feelings" [/B]_


_ 

LOL 

Viagra...Mans way of saying "Are you up to the challenge?"_


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *LOL
> 
> Viagra...Mans way of saying "Are you up to the challenge?" *


 I used to have a handle on life, but it broke


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *PLUG YOUR HOLES*




No offense, but I don't want u to "plug my holes". Sorry I don't swing that way..........


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

01LTD said:


> *No offense, but I don't want u to "plug my holes". Sorry I don't swing that way.......... *


Willy was sitting at the wrong bar one time and a guy walked up to him and asked, can I push in your Stool?

Everyone has a photographic memory; some just don`t have any film.


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Willy was sitting at the wrong bar one time and a guy walked up to him and asked, can I push in your Stool?
> 
> Everyone has a photographic memory; some just don`t have any film. *


Rat, have you been drinking?


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *Rat, have you been drinking? *


I was thinking about cocktails...........I try not to let my mind wander. It is too small to be out there by itself.


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *I was thinking about cocktails...........I try not to let my mind wander. It is too small to be out there by itself. *


 By the way, nice av.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> * By the way, nice av.  *


Thanks friend or was that a wink I saw?


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Thanks friend or was that a wink I saw? *


I wink at anybody that looks at me.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *I wink at anybody that looks at me.  *


OK, so I am not paranoid?


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *OK, so I am not paranoid? *


Nah.  Sorry it took so long to respond, worked today and my computer is really screwed up.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *Nah.  Sorry it took so long to respond, worked today and my computer is really screwed up.  *


Computer: R U getting a lot of pop up advertising? If so I can give U the web address for Adaware. It cleans your computer and really works. It is a free download, I used it for about a year now.


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Computer: R U getting a lot of pop up advertising? If so I can give U the web address for Adaware. It cleans your computer and really works. It is a free download, I used it for about a year now. *



That software is just to clean up the comp. I use internet sweeper that automatically closes pop-up ads. You can control if u want pop ups to automatically close or have them open. It's also a free download.......


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Computer: R U getting a lot of pop up advertising? If so I can give U the web address for Adaware. It cleans your computer and really works. It is a free download, I used it for about a year now. *


That's not it. I'll try to get the internet and it will freeze up, if I finally get it and get to my mail, when I try to get to a thread more freezing.  Nortan says no virus...


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Lizzy...How much RAM you got???


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *Lizzy...How much RAM you got??? *


About a quarter of the disc is free.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *About a quarter of the disc is free. *


How may MB of SD RAM are you running???


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

01LTD said:


> *That software is just to clean up the comp. I use internet sweeper that automatically closes pop-up ads. You can control if u want pop ups to automatically close or have them open. It's also a free download....... *


You got my attention, how about giving me address?


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *You got my attention, how about giving me address? *



Here you go: Internet Sweeper . If the link doesn't work, you can go to CNet Download and do a search for Internet Sweeper 1.7V or 1.8V. Now no more pop ups for me...........


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

01LTD said:


> *Here you go: Internet Sweeper . If the link doesn't work, you can go to CNet Download and do a search for Internet Sweeper 1.7V or 1.8V. Now no more pop ups for me........... *


Thanx Pal, my old girlfriend used to like pop-ups.


----------



## Oasis (Jan 24, 2003)

Soooooooooooo not to highjack my orgional thread back or anything but.....I still am looking for a badge..ladies and ...gentleman..oh yeah and Willy too...


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I'd call the local dealer and ask the parts guy. If it isn't sold seperately, you might have to buy a new grill... I'd try e-bay.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *How may MB of SD RAM are you running??? *


Hahahaa I know where you are going with this WW. Willy likes to RAM........ble on


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Thanx Pal, my old girlfriend used to like pop-ups. *



No problem. I'm going to be nice about your ex used to like pop-ups............


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

Oasis said:


> *Soooooooooooo not to highjack my orgional thread back or anything but.....I still am looking for a badge..ladies and ...gentleman..oh yeah and Willy too...  *


I got mine at Courtesy Nissan  and it ran about $16 plus tax. It's not bad, I was expecting a lot more. If you do call there, ask for Mitch, Brian or Steve and tell them that Albert sent you.


----------



## Oasis (Jan 24, 2003)

there were wonderful *members* popping up all over the place before...giving it away...hmmmm.... makes me wonder...thanks for the info- I know where I can BUY one.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

OK OK... I'll send you a hamburger. I have it boxed and ready.

Mark to the rescue.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)




----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

^^ Party poop.


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

Agreed........but he is just doing his job.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sort of like the Pink Slip for a thread that is being layed off! This is a sad moment but we must all move on. Oasis you can save the thread by posting a pic of yourself when you were a guest on Baywatch....yeh that`s it


----------

